# Forum Home Renovation Painting  What paint for soffit linings under eaves?

## zacnelson

Hi, on the weekend I hung the cement sheet soffit linings under my eaves.  Now I need to paint them - what paint do you recommend?  I have a colorbond roof, in the surfmist colour.  Would it be a good idea to use the same colour, or would a flat white be better?  Would indoor ceiling paint be appropriate, or should I use some kind of exterior paint? 
Thanks, 
Zac

----------


## leeton

Personally, I would use exterior paint...solaguard or similar.

----------


## Bloss

Better to use and exterior paint, but generally there is little weather exposure under eaves so not a real issue. Colour is whatever you want to use. Likewise the finish - flat is harder to clean so a low sheen or semi-gloss is better, but in area that have mould growth full gloss is sometimes used for ease of cleaning. Acrylics rather than PVC.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ashore

Wattyl Solaguard , needs no undercoat or sealer
1 Its a great product
2 Its 100% australian  
as for the colour white showes every mark cobweb etc , black would look stupid , so something in between , having been married for over 36 years get SHMBO to pick the colour , in this trust me , though talk her subtly into a light green or grey , or whatever colour your windows are , but convince her she made the decision  :2thumbsup:

----------


## zacnelson

Hahaha some good marriage advice there Ashore - I've been married for 4.5 years but I already learnt that trick about making the wife think she made the decision!  Ironically she uses the same trick with me! 
Anyway, thanks to all of you for your help on this, I feel well informed. 
Cheers, 
Zac

----------


## PaulOIO

If you have black aluminium windows, shouldn't you be avble to get away with black eaves ?

----------


## Compleat Amateu

This begs a philosophical question ....... if you have black window frames, are you married?

----------


## Strom

> This begs a philosophical question ....... if you have black window frames, are you married?

  Lmao..
You could be onto something hear...  :Biggrin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

